# caribes having kind of bubbles on top of left eye



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

today while i was changing water i noticed that one of caribes had a bubble sort on top of left eye i have taken pics wl post soon what cud it be fish is very active and eating
sk


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe popeye?

The pictures should really help prescribe what is wrong with him.








~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Maybe popeye?
> 
> The pictures should really help prescribe what is wrong with him.
> 
> ...


taylor
its not really pop[eye its right on top of left eye round bubbles sort fish is otherwise fish is active wl try to get pics soon i did add melafix/stress coat hope it helps 
sk


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pics are really the only way to know for sure what it is...


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Pics are really the only way to know for sure what it is...


yes i agree but any idea what cud it be because it was fine it happened yesterday or on sunday i did put in melafix and aquarisol as prcaution
sk


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

My p has been suffereing from a similar thing, have no idea what it is and it is not getting any better. No one on here has any idea about it cos they ain't posted in the topic with the latest pics to help me, so i fear my P is gonna die sooooooon









There are pics here:

First topic

and here:

Latest pics


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pics...!


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

hi 
here are few pics not clear but i am sure you can figure it out thanks 
sk


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry bro but we need better (clearer, closer) pics to help you...







!


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Sorry bro but we need better (clearer, closer) pics to help you...:nod: !


hannibal
well fish wont stand still they keep moving anyway i wl see if i can get a closer pics
sk








[/quote]
can anyone
see the pic on right hand side see a little lump on top of eye this is the best i can do otherwise forget maybe i wl try to get closer the caribes are very active they wont stand still


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Piranha Tank said:


> Sorry bro but we need better (clearer, closer) pics to help you...:nod: !


hannibal
well fish wont stand still they keep moving anyway i wl see if i can get a closer pics
sk








[/quote]
can anyone
see the pic on right hand side see a little lump on top of eye this is the best i can do otherwise forget maybe i wl try to get closer the caribes are very active they wont stand still 








[/quote]
heres another closer one thats the best i can do
[/quote]
if you no one can see now the right side caribe top of the eye then have you eyes tested


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

Is it similar to the swelling above my P's eye in the other forum??

Is there any sign of injury under the bubbley bit?

Keep a very close "eye" on your p's eyes, head and body just incase it starts spreading like mine did


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

ElSteenio said:


> Is it similar to the swelling above my P's eye in the other forum??
> 
> Is there any sign of injury under the bubbley bit?
> 
> Keep a very close "eye" on your p's eyes, head and body just incase it starts spreading like mine did


no injury i guess i am keeping an eye and changing water every senond day thanks
sk


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

Better a small injury than an illness. Thought mine was an injury at first til the blood patches appeared

Maybe you should buy him a little crash helmet and goggles to stop it happening again


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

will anyone answer my quiz i have already sent pics where is everybody








i forgot its the right side caribe right on top of the eye you can close up and see thanks


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

how long has the bubble been there?
Bri


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's weird.... Is it like a liquid filled blister or a hard lump? If it's a blister, my guess is that it will just heal on itself, but you could help it with some salt added to the water. I've never really seen anything like it before.
~Taylor~


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I had that on one of my reds, he had fallen behind the tank on the carpet, and he was in a tough spott so it took a few minutes to retreive him.
but i think the carpet dried his eye out and it formed a blister. I didn't treat it with anything except extra water changes, and it slowly went away after a couple weeks.
maybe he rubbed it on somthing or got a minor bite mark.

I took another look, I thought you ment on the eye ball.
but that is above the eye.
not sure


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

canso


taylorhedrich said:


> That's weird.... Is it like a liquid filled blister or a hard lump? If it's a blister, my guess is that it will just heal on itself, but you could help it with some salt added to the water. I've never really seen anything like it before.
> ~Taylor~


taylor/canso/bri
its been there for last 03 or 4 days i did put in salt/melafix and few water changes its sort of bubbles togeather on top of the eye otherwise fish is super active temp no doubt is high i do try to bring it down i hope nothing serious thanks


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maybe a tumor. Possibly an injury from hitting the divider. I don't think its bacterial, but it can't be ruled out. Is he the only one with such injury.

3 of same topics were merged.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Maybe a tumor. Possibly an injury from hitting the divider. I don't think its bacterial, but it can't be ruled out. Is he the only one with such injury.
> 
> 3 of same topics were merged.


yes he is the only one due he is very active/skittish he might have hit the divder or the heater which i removed couple of days back whats the solution thanks
sk


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

the picture is a bit unclear, but my reds might have had something simlar...

do you have extensive powerheads pumping oxygen into the water?

my reds had bubbles on the top of they're eyes like that too... turns out, it wasnt a disease or sickness but a reaction to a high dissolved gas content in the water, mainly oxygen, called "gas bubble disease"... filter airation does not contribute to it, but changing water with chlorinated tapwater or adding air to your powerheads can cause it.

i turned the power head air inlet down and tilted it up so they wernt swimming in it and it cleared up in less than a week...

it really looks like the same thing... and i was doing similar treatments... salt and daily water changes untill i found out the cause...

so if you have a high oxygen content in the water, or your fish are always swimming into the airation of the power head or something, that might be the cause...

all the best...


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Humanburger said:


> the picture is a bit unclear, but my reds might have had something simlar...
> 
> do you have extensive powerheads pumping oxygen into the water?
> 
> ...


yes i think you right buddy i have powerhead 200 g.h.p thats one main reason and tap water. what shud i actually do i can slow down the flow of powerhead let me know thanks a lot that was very good observation from you seeing the pic








thanks awaiting yr reply
sk


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yes defenetly try that.

CK


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> yes defenetly try that.
> 
> CK


ck
thanks


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

usally you can turn down the air flow by closing the airvalue off a bit more that you have it...

but that deffinitally seems to be the problem...

you could aslo turn the powerhead off for a few days untill it clears up... but make there is surface airation if you do so by pulling the outtake on the filter above water...

it will supply enough air still, and the bubble should clear up fairly quick...

after that, just find the happy medium...
cheers


----------

